

Raising Money: Do homework on VC's and Angels - rafaelc
http://blog.rafaelcorrales.com/2010/06/raising-money-do-homework-on-vcs-and.html

======
jdeperro
Nice tip, I enjoyed the article. It might be one of those things that a lot of
people read and think, "ya I knew that." But upon reflection, I think it's
really easy to lose sight of during the scramble to find funding.

